# Heatherette..HEATHERETTE..TUTORIAL!!!..(pic heavy)



## mandilovesmakeup (Apr 2, 2008)

I posted this fotd a few days ago. A few of you ladies requested a tutorial..so here it is!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i decided to join the the contest just for fun!..

Hard work, i tell ya!lol

Products Used: all MAC unless otherwise stated

FACE:
Mineralize Satinfinish NC 37
Studo Finish Concealer NW 30
Blot/loose powder in Medium Dark
Maybelline Mineral Power Concealer

Eyes:
Bare Study p/p
Other Worldy p/p
Heatherette Trio 1
::Mood Ring
::Cloudburst
::Hoppin'
Pink Pearl pigment
Dual Edge Pencil
:op BLue
::Black Funk
L'oreal HIP liner in black
Maybelline Define-A-Lash black
NYX Suede e/s (brows)

Cheeks:
Accentuate/Sculpt (contour)
True Romantic BPB
Shell Pearl BP

Lips:
Lollipop Lovin' l/s
Bonus Beat l/g

Let's get started..

Start with a clean, moisturized face, as always..





Conceal dark under eye circles (i blend Maybelline and MAC together with MAC 194 brush)





Now, apply your foundation with MAC 187 in stippling motions, then light buffing to get rid of streaks





Foundation and Concealer-DONE! (i didn't set with powder yet, i want my foundation to remain malleable until i'm almost done with the eyes)





i applied Bare Study p/p all over the lid (i used MAC 252)





Then i applied Other Worldly p/p on lower half of the lid as base for mood ring e/s with Studio Tools concealer brush (this will help intensify mood ring e/s)





i then applied mood ring e/s over Other Worldly p/p with a MAC 239 brush





it should look like this..





then with a MAC 219 pencil brush, i applied Cloudburst in the outer v and in the crease half way..





'un'blended, it looks like this..





Now blend and soften harsh lines with a MAC 224 blending brush





it should look like this so far..





Now take another blending/crease brush, sweep Pink Pearl pigment onto the crease, blend with cloudburst, this will also help soften cloudburst more





like this..





Now apply Hoppin' e/s with a 239 brush (sorry for the blurry pic)





i now fill in my brows with NYX Suede e/s using a Sephora #10 brush





then i lined my upper lash line with L'oreal HIP cream liner in black using MAC 208 angled brush





before i proceed further with lining my bottom lash line, i set my foundation with blot/loose powder using a MAC 150 powder brush





then now i proceed with lining my bottom lash line with soft sparkle pencil in pop blue (this will act as base for pink pearl pigment)





with a pencil brush i applied pink pearl pigment on top of pop blue pencil (blended, it looks more purple than pink)





i then lined my waterline with Black Funk pencil (uber soft and creamy)





I curled my lashes with Shu Uemura lash curler then applied Plushlash in Plushblack









This is how it look so far..









let's move on to the rest of the face..

i applied True Romantic BPB using a MAC 138 brush=LOVE!





i then contoured my cheeks with Sculpt powder





Now the lips..

i applied Lollipop Lovin'





then Bonus Beat l/g for extra shine





DONE!!..Cam-whore away..





i think squishy faces are very flattering..lol





when in doubt, pout!..





and then cheeze it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I hope this is helpful..i tried to make it detailed as possible..

Ladies, let me know what you think!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 2, 2008)

Ooooooh..Very pretty.  Thanks!


----------



## deven.marie (Apr 2, 2008)

thank you so much for this! i loved this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im inspired to try it out now..


----------



## Jot (Apr 2, 2008)

great tut. thanks x


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

love it


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 2, 2008)

This is gorgeous! I love your eye shape.


----------



## alehoney (Apr 2, 2008)

this is so pretty!!!


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 2, 2008)

just gorgeous


----------



## zabbazooey (Apr 2, 2008)

Great job!!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## masqued_dreamer (Apr 2, 2008)

this is gorgeous.  i'll have to put it on my list of things to try.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 2, 2008)

Great job on this!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 2, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 2, 2008)

This looks gorgeous!!


----------



## iheartangE (Apr 2, 2008)

You look stunning!  I love this tut


----------



## lsperry (Apr 2, 2008)

Very pretty and helpful.


----------



## nyrak (Apr 3, 2008)

Really beautiful - you have mad blending skillz!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 3, 2008)

Soooo pretty!  Thanks for the tut!
Now I really want pink pearl!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 3, 2008)

wonderful!!! i love the colors you used


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks -- great tut


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Apr 3, 2008)

YAY!!!! I was hoping that you would do a tutorial on this look I can't wait to get home from work and try it... I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 3, 2008)

I can only see the first 2 pics?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 3, 2008)

love this!! I will try it


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful!  Thanks so much for taking the time to do this.  I've gotta get Pink Pearl now!


----------



## applefrite (Apr 5, 2008)

Very beautiful job !!!


----------



## princessraini300 (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!  Now I think I should've gotten pink pearl pigment!


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 5, 2008)

loves it!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome job!  Your skills are flawless!


----------



## mufiend (Apr 6, 2008)

Inspiring! I tried it today and love it! Thanks.


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 8, 2008)

This is BEAUTIFUL! I love how detailed your pics are. Also I think this is really versatile...the colours could be easily replaced with other ones to make a completely different look. Definitely bookmarking =]


----------



## tooniee (Apr 9, 2008)

This is beautiful, thank you!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 12, 2008)

It's cute, but it really reminds me of a video tut that *xsparkage* did a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mslitta (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks a ton. Now I know what I can do with my Trio from heatherette. That look is to cute.


----------



## hunnybun (Apr 15, 2008)

I love it!  The colors are so pretty on you!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job ! It's very pretty


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 15, 2008)

So prriiiiittttyyy!

Those colours look so good on you.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 16, 2008)

These colors are gorgeous!!!  Thanks, I luv this!


----------



## ilkohl (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank You!!!!
I loved it!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 8, 2009)

I like this look!


----------



## BeautyMarked3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw you look beautiful, such a good look!
I really want pink pearl now!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

this is gorgeous! great tut!


----------



## Rockette13 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks so much! I'm going to recreate this look using Too Dolly, Stately Black, and Romping from the Hello Kitty Too Dolly Palette!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 5, 2009)

wow i love it.. awsome look


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Mar 6, 2009)

those colors look almost like u used hello kitty! very pretty i love it


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 9, 2009)

very pretty you have great skin!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Mar 10, 2009)

great tut!


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome look, thanks for making this tut!


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, love it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Love it! And it totally works with the HK palette I own too.


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

very, very nice!  Thanx for the effort!


----------

